# Afternoon Tea



## ArabRose (May 14, 2009)

Anyone knows where we can go for a cup of strong tea with scones and finger sandwiches? 

Thanks.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

lol is this a way to get round the advertising ban in here? A new place doing just what you want has opened up in Mohandiseen but then I am sure you know that


----------



## ArabRose (May 14, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> lol is this a way to get round the advertising ban in here? A new place doing just what you want has opened up in Mohandiseen but then I am sure you know that


You've got me wrong. I have yet to arrive in Cairo. Will only be here in September but my husband and I enjoy good afternoon tea and we have googled and found that in general hotels offer afternoon tea. However, we are wondering if there are tea rooms like the ones we have here in Cairo.


----------

